# When does Springwatch 2008 start?



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Does anyone know the date? 

All I can find on the BBC website is that it is May 2008 i.e. now. I've tried to look online at next weeks tv guide but can find no mention. Does anyone have any idea what date it starts? 

AmI right in thinking that Springwatch is on for 2 weeks? 

Thanks, TravelBug


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

I think it starts May 26th and probably is on for 2 weeks - one of favourite programmes and we are away


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't know about you but it always seems to me that Springwatch comes on about 2 to 3 weeks too late and we're almost in Summer by the time it's finished it's run.

Andy


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

We quite agree with you. Spring to us is May at the latest, I mean so far I've had two lots of blackbirds born, robins had their off spring, the swallows are nesting, the lambs are growing up and the spring flowers are over and summer ones beginning. 

Summer starts officially I know on June 21st so technically it is still Spring but it would be nice to see the show on a few weeks earlier when there is so much more to see.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Right now if you like Andy

http://www.bbc.co.uk/wiltshire/content/articles/2008/05/08/bluetit_webcam_feature.shtml

Cheers


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

I suppose its put on then to coincide with the children's half term but I agree its much too late.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Before it got dark tonight Mrs SDA and I were watching a Mother Blackbird chasing a young un with no bum feathers around our garden. The little wart wouldn't stay in one place and Mum kept coming back with a beak full of food only to find here offspring had vamoosed to the other side for a change of scenery.

Andy


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I think it is late for a reason,in that they want there to be lots of young in the nests for many speices,given the differing incubation times. :roll: 

steve


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I am sure fans of Springwatch <<< will enjoy the preview at this link ... I did :wink:

Mike


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

We just had these guys marching past the front window


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow..what a clutch that is. 8O I counted 16.Get in.  

steve


----------

